
PaperWM: Tiled scrollable window management for Gnome Shell - crispinb
https://github.com/paperwm/PaperWM
======
crispinb
This is really useful if you want to use your distro's maintained gnome
package for a desktop, but cast longing glances towards the ergonomics of
tiling WMs. It's a gnome shell extension that adds its own particular flavour
of keyboard shortcut driven window tiling.

The scrolling mechanic is odd, but I'm finding it very usable so far.

Submitted before, but I hadn't come across it, so hope it might be useful to
others.

------
olejorgenb
We really should make a introduction video.

In the meantime Julias blog post
([https://jvns.ca/blog/2020/01/05/paperwm/](https://jvns.ca/blog/2020/01/05/paperwm/))
have a short gif demonstrating scrolling and this PR
([https://github.com/paperwm/PaperWM/pull/225#issuecomment-575...](https://github.com/paperwm/PaperWM/pull/225#issuecomment-575905165))
show the newish drag'n'drop functionality.

~~~
crispinb
I chanced on Julia's post, which happened to alert me to PaperWM. I had
considered i3, StumpWM etc from time to time, but in the end always opted to
stay with Gnome to avoid too much messing about.

I've only spent a day with PaperWM, but I'm impressed so far. You've done a
great job with it.

~~~
olejorgenb
Thanks :)

